# treadmill



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I purchased a stanchion to trim my hooves and I have someone that wants to give me a treadmill. It works for dogs, has anyone tried to get their goats to exercise on a treadmill.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh please someone reply! I'm dying to hear the answer and I really want pictures or a video for this one. Bob, I know you could make one out of that school bus. Park it on a hill, get the floor up on rollers and put a bucket of grain on the uphill side. Put a goat in it and close the door.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

idahonancy said:


> Oh please someone reply! I'm dying to hear the answer and I really want pictures or a video for this one. Bob, I know you could make one out of that school bus. Park it on a hill, get the floor up on rollers and put a bucket of grain on the uphill side. Put a goat in it and close the door.


How did you know I had a bus? I've actually have had two of them. The first was painted Mercedes bronze... kinda wishful thinking. It had a BBQ in the back. Don't try that at home. I was accustomed to stopping to help people on the highway. I stopped towing people with it after having pulled a broken Chevy van on an 8 ft chain at 65 mph on the highway.

The driver of the van was happier to stop than he was to be pulled. He told me the funny smell was burning brakes, but I suspect it was the same thing that made him walk funny when he got out of the driver's seat.

The second one was a white one. I forget where I parked it.
I haven't seen it since 1990. I know I have a truck up in Wyoming somewhere, and a trailer outside of Pocatello.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I was going to use one on my boys over the winter to keep them in shape. Problem was, I lost electricty in my barn. Might condsider it for next winter.
Who knows, might be the new "training tip" on the packgoat websites for keeping your goats in good condition.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I got a treadmill from a girl at work. It missing the magnet for the safety feature but if I can get it running, I am going to try to train my boys to walk on it. Ceasar Millan does dogs for exercise on the dog whisperer. I was going to try to work on it this weekend.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I taught my lab to go on the treadmill, now I have to fight him for it. He gets all pouty if I don't let him have the first turn. He's good for about 10 minutes and then he bails off. I wouldn't try it without the cutoff switch.
Bob is not amused by us.


----------

